# Attachment problem



## Scott DeWar (May 3, 2013)

*Where:*  post 260 of this thread 

just in case, here it is alone: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...PG-OOC/page9&p=6126102&viewfull=1#post6126102
*
To Whome Addressed:* Any Admin, [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] or [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]s

*What is wrong:* I hope I can explain it clearly .. .. ..

Post 260 has an XML document file attached from open office docs. I can click the link, and get what I want to see, however, the other two who have commented thus far , [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] and [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], cannot. I know Leif is using open office too. Scotley thinks it is the sight with a bug, And I think he is a web guru of some sort. I am leaving this up to greater minds from here.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2013)

Yep, Scotley is a Grand Poobah of all things WWW -slash- computer, or so he claims, anyway, and I certainly can't dispute it.


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

Can you try zipping it and attaching again?  That'll tell us if it's the file format or the site.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 4, 2013)

I don't know if I have a zipping program, but maybe a pdf .. .. ..View attachment Warehouse 101.1.1.pdf


----------



## Morrus (May 4, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I don't know if I have a zipping program




Windows does it. Unless you're on a Mac, in which case I'd be amazed if it didn't.


----------

